# Having your own website when not a pro?



## ted_smith (Jan 1, 2007)

I am curious as to what people's views are about creating your own website for showcasing your work when you are not a professional. 

I have built a few non-proft\charity based sites using the open-source system Xoops (xoops.org) such as f3.org.uk and lost-doggies.com.  But I've also seen Gallery2 which I've noticed a few photographers (pro and amateaur) have used to showcase their work. 

In addition, my chosen domain name (myname-photography.com) is currently available, unlike the domain name for my actual name which was taken years ago. 

But I have to wonder, if I am not a pro is there any point? I have my online Flickr account (flickr.com/photos/ted_smith) and as a result I don't have to worry about maintenance etc. But I do like the idea of having my very own online showcase etc. 

What are people's views? 

Thanks

Ted


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 1, 2007)

Being _not _a pro, I still have my own site (and had for over 5 years). And a second site is in preparation (just in my brain at the moment though ).

So my answer is clearly, if you like having a site, go for it!

I think it is fun to share your images independently of other people's sites or commercial sites like flickr. Also I enjoy getting random feedback from people who see my images and send emails saying that they enjoyed a particular image or hated it.

It is like having your own small exhibition on the web with random visitors which find you via google.

Also by having a webpage I got some images published and used for non commercial webpages which is nice for me.


----------



## Lol999 (Jan 1, 2007)

go for it. domains are cheap enough and good hosting is available from £2.99 a month. I use The Well Thoughtout Hosting Company and have had no problems whatsoever on their £2.99 a month account.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## dgs (Jan 1, 2007)

I use a Fotki gallery which is aliased to a my own domain.  Fotki allows you to rewrite the interface with html and do nearly anything you may want with it.  Other sharing sites may do this as well, I don't know.

To date I've simply used the Fotki faceplates, but it seems much easier to use their gallery management (with dirt cheap print prices, by the way) than do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## astrostu (Jan 1, 2007)

I have my own site to show my photography to people like family and friends.    All because I may not be a "pro" doesn't mean I don't have a reason to have my own photo site.


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 5, 2007)

I use my site as a personal thing.. it makes me happy... how sad... haha

but seriously.. who cares if your pro or not?.. theres no rules... if you want to show off your shots, DO IT! and what can be more fun then building a website to host your own work


----------



## jon_k (Aug 13, 2007)

I run a gallery2 on my domain because I already have a domain and already have a dedicated server. I really don't like flickr's interface and like gallery2 better. That's why I do it. The domain and server resources are there, so why not?


----------



## Claff (Aug 13, 2007)

I have my own site mostly because I want people to find stuff about and/or by me real easy rather than having to punch in www.flickr.com/~someguy'sname/directory1/directory2 etc etc.

It costs a couple bucks but if it makes it easier for others than it's worth the little bit I have to shell out for it.


----------



## LokiZ (Aug 13, 2007)

I would say why wouldn't you?  It sure beats carrying around a portfolio every where you go.  Instead just make up some business/hobby cards to hand out when you want to share the memories with someone.

Also Pro vs. Amature?  Come on now I am sure everyone of us have come across at least one site out there for some "Professional" company and thought "Man, these guys need to get up to speed, their site is terrible"  The internet can easily still level the the playing field between pros and amatures when it comes to communication via website.

So go for it! Get your own domain, loose the stupid popups and advertisements, and give those pros a run for their money.  While all at the same time making it child's play for your family and friends to get to the content you wish to share with them!

Good luck!


----------



## Mo's Photos (Aug 26, 2007)

> I am rather pleased it



As well you should be....nice job.  Based on this and others I may create my own.


----------



## morydd (Aug 26, 2007)

I use flickr for the bulk of my photos, because it's easy to upload to, and link from and that sort of thing. I have hosted my own gallery online as well, and am currently working on a new one that will be more of a portfolio to highlight by best work. I think it's a great thing to do.


----------



## jenie_penny (Aug 29, 2007)

I would definitely say go for it! You can get a domain name for $8.95/yr from godaddy.com and a ton of hosting for $6.95/mo at bluehost.com if you are going to build your site. If you want to use a template that is easily updatable you could use winklet.com for $65 templates (plus hosting and domain) or high quality fully updatable templates from portfoliositez.com with hosting for $10/mo. They aren't launcing until end of sept. though. 


I think it is always a good idea to have a web presence even if you do not consider yourself a pro. If you are willing to do the work if someone wants to hire you, or sell one of your images if someone wants to buy one, then it is definitely a good idea. Even if you have no intention of selling the work having it out there for your friends and family to see is always nice.


----------



## alan927 (Aug 31, 2007)

Having a website is a good idea, but keep in mind that your reputation will be tied to it so you either do it right the first time or suffer for a long time.  Website visitors are very fickle; if they get a bad first impression they'll never return.  If they get a good first impression they'll tell their friends to visit your site, which is what you want.

So my suggestion is to start simple, focus on the photography (ha ha!) and let the website design be someone else's problem if this is your first site.  JAlbum is a great place to start, and the options there will allow your site to grow with you.  It really is possible to put out a professional photography website without spending big bucks (JAlbum is free).  It's up to you to provide the photos and organize them in a way that will attract visitors.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Sep 9, 2007)

it's a good way to get noticed and BECOME a pro.

i've had mine for over a year. 

it's a pretty high learning curve, but it can be done.


----------



## kittymaguire (Sep 24, 2007)

You don't have to be a pro, to have your own website. It is a great way to display your work.

Katherine
http://www.cameraaperture.com


----------



## simonkit (Sep 24, 2007)

If you enjoy your photography & like the idea of sharing your efforts with a wider audience what better than your own website, don't see the necessity to be a pro - to be honest I've seen many fantastic shots from amateurs, as the saying goes "you've gotta be in it to win it"

simon


----------



## TheBrainchildGroup (Sep 30, 2007)

Ted, 

Whether you're a pro or not, I think having your own site is a great thing. For one, no matter where you are in the world, you will be able to share your photos. You don't have to worry about the location they're hosted on being down. Secondly, creating something of your own is always fun/productive. 

-AS


----------

